# Coming price increases in Canada for Canon, Nikon and others



## Harv (Feb 27, 2016)

As posted in Henry's newsletter.....


February 26, 2016

There are many great things about being Canadian, but the ups and downs of the Canadian dollar is not one of them. As you are aware, the value of our dollar has been in sharp decline over the last six months. Some economists have predicted that the dollar may go as low as $0.59 against the US dollar before we start to see a recovery. As a direct result, key camera and camera accessory manufacturers have notified us that after delaying as long as possible, they have been forced to schedule price increases over the next few months to cover increased costs associated with importing goods. Neither our manufacturers nor the retailers are profiting from the depressed Canadian dollar.
Canadian Dollar

The sharp decline in the value of the Canadian dollar will impact prices for all Canadian retailers.

With that in mind, we would like to advise our customers that on April 1, 2016, price increases due to currency value will be in effect from most of our major camera partners, including Nikon, Canon, Sony and Panasonic. They will apply to a majority of goods from these brands. Price increases are expected to range from 10-30%, possibly even higher. These increases will be reflected across ALL Canadian retail outlets selling photographic equipment, not Henry's alone. We feel that it's important to keep you up-to-date on industry developments and help you make the most informed purchase decisions possible. And, as always, you can shop with us with confidence because our Price Match Policy means that we will match any lower advertised price from any other Authorized Canadian Retailer.

We'd like to share the good news for 2016 too. It's a very exciting time to be a photographer. Technological advancements have been made in virtual reality (VR) and augmented reality, the capability of drones, 360-degree panoramic cameras and even 3D printing. The latest in these products will be coming your way over the course of this year. Thank you for your continued support of Henry's and for sharing your love of photography with us. We hope we can continue to be your photography partner for many years to come.

Sincerely,
Gillian Stein
Chief Executive Officer
Henry's Photo-Video-Digital
Canadian owned and operated since 1909


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2016)

If the exchange rate goes to $0.59 before 4/1 I may buy another lens.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 28, 2016)

They are using the C$ as a smokescreen to raise prices. The last big sale that Canon Canada had was on black Friday. Many lenses were at their lowest prices *ever* (check photoprice.ca). The C$ was at US$0.74, and now it is back to US$0.74. This is probably just to stop Americans from buying in Canada.


----------

